
The Hilbert Curve - ColinWright
http://bit-player.org/extras/hilbert/hilbert-construction.html
======
m13z
Fun with Hilbert Curve: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik2CZqsAw28>

------
cousin_it
The bottom right quadrant doesn't need to be flipped.

